# Holiday apartment owners beware



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

A <snip> travel club is prospecting for business using the various rental websites. The company has a chequered past, so before dealing with them do several googles, yahoos, look at links on forums such as lay my hat dot com and research research, as it could be an expensive mistake.

<snip>


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Sorry Grumpy but I have had to edit your post as we can't name and shame here. 

Holiday apartment owners- if you are approached by a travel club beware & check their credentials carefully. 

Equally, some Cyprus football teams put foreign players up in local apartments. A number of players walk out without clearing their bills and leaving rent unpaid. If using a football player I suggest that you put a clause in you contract regarding early termination and make the football team party to the agreement if they are paying any part of the rent.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Its sad, but theres so many people looking at ways of breaking contracts before they have started.

But be wary of the unsolicited prospecting as it is a real shocker to your credit card. If you are unsure about the company, as your peers, do a google, or check some of the truth type forums.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes I agree about unsolicited prospecting. There seem to be a lot of new sites springing uo where you can advertise property for rental. In my first year of advertising I wasted lots of money advertising on sites that didn't raise even one enquiry. Personally I stick to the really big sites - the kind that advertise on hoardings and the sides of buses. 

A new site contacted me last week I didn't ask the price because 
1) their site name would not attract me if I was looking for a holiday rental
2) they only had about a dozen properties worldwide advertising on the site


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Having followed up certain google and similar links, it appears this newest lot are a rebirth of a previously known company with poor practices, they multi debit cards, tie people into massive contracts and do not represent what they claim to.


----------

